# FreeBSD Windows XP Dual-boot problem



## Paradoxium2004 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi !

I'm new to FreeBSD. I really like it, but I really would like to have a dual boot setup, with FreeBSD as the primary OS, and Windows XP as the secondary. 

I have searched the forums, but I couldn't find what I was looking for. Please help.
And thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Install Windows first. Then install FreeBSD, choose to install a boot manager when asked to do so.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 4, 2010)

And make a backup of the MBR, just in case.


----------

